# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κυθήρων >  #11710 ,Διακόφτι Κύθηρα

## commando

Παρακαλω για μεταφορα-ενεργοποιηση και αυτου στα Επτανησα οπως της Λευκαδας.
Το δικτυο εξ αρχης υλοποιειται απο τον κομβο diakofti http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11710
Επομενα σχεδιαζεται να υλοποιηθει ο κομβος diakoftiport στο κεντρικο λιμανι Κυθηρων.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Neuro

Έτοιμος και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## commando

Thanks!  ::

----------


## commando

Σημερα το λινκ σταθεροποιηθηκε πλεον ειναι στα 5GHZ και εχει κλειδωσει με 60 αρι απο την μια μερια και με 80αρι απο την μερια μου στα -71 περιπου ναι στα 30km!(η Cm6 εκανε το θαυμα της)Συντομα θα μπει και η omni και μονη εκρεμμοτητα μου εμεινε το vpn.

----------


## commando

H ομνι τοποθετηθηκε οποτε οι εργασιες ολοκληρωθηκαν οποιος επισκεφτει τα κυθηρα με βλεπει με SSID Diakofti-AP αν θελει προσβαση μου λεει Mac address.

----------

